# Als je het lief vraagt



## Ladymahina

Als je het lief vraagt! Kan je hem hard krijgen!


----------



## Peterdg

Like this, without context, I don't think you want to know. If you do want to know, I'd say, get yourselves a room.


----------



## matakoweg

If it means what I think it means, I won't translate it.


----------



## George French

Ladymahina said:


> Als je het lief vraagt! Kan je hem hard krijgen!


 
Welcome to the forum... The Dutch could be/probably is in a sexual context.
 How good is your Dutch? How squeamish are you? Where did you get this quote from?

GF..

If you really want a translation to English ask us again.....
The moderators have not (yet) deleted this thread so an English translation will probably pass their criteria....


----------



## AllegroModerato

I don´t understand what all the fuss is about. This is a language forum, not my grandmother´s tea party.

To address your question, here´s my translation: "If you ask kindly, I will give it to you hard." So, yes, probably some raunchy sexual reference. It´s not a fixed expression in Dutch, as far as I know. Also, it should be written as one sentence: "Als je het lief vraagt, kun je hem hard krijgen!"


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> I don´t understand what all the fuss is about. This is a language forum, not my grandmother´s tea party.


First of all because the sentence is there without any context. We are just guessing now what our "dirty minds" suggest.
It could mean something entirely different.


----------



## AllegroModerato

It´s just that I was surprised by everybody´s reluctance to give a translation, even though all of you seemed to think the same thing. Besides, I have a hard time interpreting the initial post in any other way, but that could very well be my dirty mind.


----------



## George French

Ladymahina,

By the way, your profile shows that you are very new to the forum. None of us have welcomed you to the forum.* Bij deze, welkom*.

Our posts seem to have put you off posting a reply. We would like to help you, but understanding and translating any text out of context, is not that easy. So there are some things we need to know...

•  Where you got this text from
•  The context
•  A quote, you may quote upto 4 sentences from the original text
•  A URL, if online

GF..

Enjoy using the forum........


----------



## Ladymahina

Sorry I did not check sooner. It was sent by a guy I was chatting with on a game. I got the translation from a friend. Yes its a little umm naughty and inappropriate.

Thank you all and I am not very well versed in the language but I did get the translation from a friend. It's pretty inappropriate.


----------

